# "Tournament Buster" Race Sling Shot



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been thinking about a new shooter for the "unlimited" class at the ECST. Everything is OK in that class, just no mechanical release.

This comes as close to a slingshot crossbow as possible. It is basically a "Boyntonstu" slingshot on a stick, but with a stock and and aiming device.

You draw out and put your palm against the wooden end of the "barrel", with the aluminum rod between palm and pouch. The rod pokes out. It is quite easy to center it between the prolonged fork ends, much like reversed rifle iron sights.

This means your precision is pretty much only depending on your release technique.

This is really easy to shoot! Will do a video on Sunday.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good. How about mounting the block that you usually have on your x-bows and drilling a hole through the body to poke your finger through so you can push the ball up and over the block? No release mechanism needed.


JoergS said:


> I have been thinking about a new shooter for the "unlimited" class at the ECST. Everything is OK in that class, just no mechanical release.
> 
> This comes as close to a slingshot crossbow as possible. It is basically a "Boyntonstu" slingshot on a stick, but with a stock and and aiming device.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I have one that is a little like this. mine has no stock. the back end rests on your shoulder. I built mine out of metal rod.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why not OTT this time?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I want to use the pointy tops for aiming.

Have now switched to tubes, real weak, lasts longer.

Also added a trigger, as Jay said that's OK for the open class.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Joerg I think Jay said anything goes in that class,quote from him:

"Jorg yes the open class everything will be legal.That includes holdback devices,mechanical releases,any kind of sights,or anything else any one else can think off.No nuclear devices."


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
The open class and the unlimited class are one and the same.Everything is legal.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks goood


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the updated version.

Have added lock and trigger (works great), shot it for hours on this nice, warm spring day.

It is really precise. And it is amazing how long the tubes last.

Just for fun, I added a green and a black band as well. A notch secures the bands that are not needed.

Best is that I can COMBINE the bands for more power if I want to!

Jörg


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Your design is elegant in its' simplicity.


----------

